# 15-A / 30-A (tennis)



## entrapta

Punteggio tennis in francese

S'il vous plait, quelqu'un m'aide! Scusate il frrancese orripilante. Vorrei sapere una volta per tutte per cosa sta il suono "A" nella parità dei punti. Esempio Trenta Pari: Trente-A. E' come alcuni dicono la storpiatura dell'inglese "all" o l'abbreviazione di "trente à trente"? Merci!


----------



## Aoyama

Tu peux regarder ici : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=32822 mais cela ne donne pas de réponse claire.
Trente "a" signifie trente "partout" (mais cela ne s'entend pratiquement jamais lors d'un match). Donc deux hypothèses (mais peut-être pas les bonnes) :
. abréviation de "trente à trente" (mais pas très convaincant car on dit aussi "trente à quarante" donc pas de sens particulier _d'égalité_ )
. "A" serait l'abréviation de l'anglais "All" (pas très convaincant non plus, peut-être ...)


----------



## entrapta

OK...allora non esiste una risposta definitiva... avrei voluto capire le origini. Comunque nei tornei più importanti sento sempre "trente A" "quarante A" e par tout si usa solo per i giochi: Ex  deux jeux par tout


----------



## Aoyama

Non, il doit y avoir une réponse "définitive" (ou satisfaisante). "Deux jeux *partout*" (des deux côtés) ou aussi "deuce" qui est la déformation de "deux" lu par les Anglais "deusse" (comme six, dix, x =ss, lecture fautive, on ne prononçait déjà plus le x pour deux). L'expression est "à deux de jeu" (encore deux balles/points pour gagner).


----------



## entrapta

Dicevo Deux jeux *partout *come "due giochi pari". Deuce si usa solo come égalité.


----------



## Aoyama

Deuce seulement pour 40/40 ... puisqu'il faut encore _deux_ balles pour gagner.


----------

